# Belwood Manor Yard Haunt 2009



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Here are some early pics of my yard haunt. Will have the light and sound show going by this weekend. Will post a video once that is up and running.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Great lighting. Very well done


----------



## _Katie_Lee_ (Oct 16, 2009)

I really like your haunt. I like how you boarded up the windows. That fence is amazing. Great work


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

_Katie_Lee_ said:


> I really like your haunt. I like how you boarded up the windows. That fence is amazing. Great work


Thanks. This is my 3rd year for the yard haunt. My 1st year I completed the cemetery fence. The 2nd year I completed the boarded windows. This year I'm adding some tombstone (with a head popper) and an axworthy ghost.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

hlmn said:


> Great lighting. Very well done


Thanks. I'm 95% completed with a new light and sound show that I'm hoping will be up and running tomorrow night. It has an Evil Wind soundtrack combined with Thunder. I've synchronized two floodlights for the lightning and have the other floods cycling between red, green and blue every 10 seconds. My orange trees will be on a lower intensity and flicker every once in a while.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see the video. Nice lighting effects.


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Very nice work! I'm impressed. Must of took time to setup I'm sure.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great ! love the boarded windows!!!


----------



## Ervserver (Jul 17, 2007)

I've not seen boarded up windows that good....even on houses with real boarded up windows, great haunt !


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, love that spooky old tree and the lighting is very well done.


----------

